# Weekend get togethers Feb 5th, 6th & 7th



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi All, 

As usual bunch of us are getting together this weekend All are welcome. I have laid out the plans below;

*Thursday Feb 5th– QD’s 20:00ish*

This Thursday is a bit of a sad night , as we lose one of our regulars and a really great guy. Falk will be returning to Germany early Friday morning so we are going to give him a great Dubai send off. 
The night will start at QDs at the Dubai Creek Golf & Yacht Club (around 8 pm). Awesome location to have Shisha! Then from there we will move on to the Madinat Jumeirah so that Falk can “enjoy”  (um . . not sure if that is the right word there) one more Puka Puka at Trader Vic´s. And then we shall finalize the evening at BarZar or JamBase, which are also in the Madinat. 
So it should be a great, albeit sad, night of fun, good company and lots of drinks 

*Friday Feb 6th – Irish Village 20:30/21:00*

As we will be having such an eventful night on Thursday we figure that the Irish Village will be a good spot to just chill and hang out.  
Low key for those recovering or a great starting place for those who plan to make a night of it. 


*Saturday Feb 7th – Harvesters 13:30*

Then we shall finish up our weekend with our usual late lunch, however this week we are going to try a new spot which is a little more central for those of us that don’t live in the Marina area. So we’re going to give Harvesters in the Crowne Plaza a try and see how it goes. 


Everyone is welcome, regulars and newbie’s alike. 

So post if you're coming and for the ever-growing existing group post if you're not

CONTACT DETAILS - PM myself or Dizzyizzy with your mobile and we will text you back. 

AS THIS ALWAYS GETS ASKED - To access PM facility for a person click on their name next to the post ie top left just above the stars, if they have the option to send/recieve PMs it will be in the options that drop down.


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

Sounds great. My brother is over in Dubai this weekend with his GF so will be good to show him the Pukka Pukka in all its evil glory.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Great plans Mel, thank you!! As part of the trifecta, sisterhood of destruction, etc, I'll be there to assist on welcoming any new people who want to join us.

I already feel sad about Falkie leaving  Don't want to say auf wiedersehen!!! 

[goes to her corner to sob and cry]


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks Izzy, appareciate that. 

And yeah we are going to miss Falk. That's partof the problem living in an expat driven country, people will always be coming and going. Sad


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

caldwema said:


> *Saturday Feb 7th – Harvesters 13:30*
> Then we shall finish up our weekend with our usual late lunch, however this week we are going to try a new spot which is a little more central for those of us that don’t live in the Marina area. So we’re going to give Harvesters in the Crow Plaza a try and see how it goes.


Not heard of Crow Plaza, but i know of a Crowne Plaza


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for pointing that out Shinjuku  
Well the way it see it is it wouldn't be a post by me if it didn't have at least one thing screwed up


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Count me IN...

Sad to see falk leave tho but HEY i have a place/dorm room to crash in Germany now =P


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

will be there! 
Falk you will definately be missed!!!


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

hey cald how is it going with u?


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Sorry folks - I don't really want to highjack this important thread....but
as I was away on business/holidays for some time, I didn't follow the messages....
did Crazymazy leave ?? I am sorry that I somehow so far did not manage to join one of the outings...but I will be there in one of the coming ones...

all the best to everyone


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Lenochka said:


> Sorry folks - I don't really want to highjack this important thread....but
> as I was away on business/holidays for some time, I didn't follow the messages....
> did Crazymazy leave ?? I am sorry that I somehow so far did not manage to join one of the outings...but I will be there in one of the coming ones...
> 
> all the best to everyone


yes, he did leave the forum, but he´s still joining the expat nights out, just not organising them anymore - personal projects keep him busy


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Xpat said:


> hey cald how is it going with u?


Hey stranger, been good. You joing us for a night out?


----------



## kingswood (Oct 18, 2008)

I will be coming, really looking forward to meeting you all


----------



## kolhoznik (Sep 30, 2008)

ppl - Armin van Buren is coming to Dubai on Thursday, it's gonna be a blaaaast


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Wow pretty low amount of responses this week. 

It's funny how things like forums and what not change and evolve over time.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

yup... seems like no new people are arriving in dubai now - or if they are, they don't want to hang out with us...  lol


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

meh we'll still have 10-15 people guaranteed. Where is Mr. Alsuwaidi? I'm gonna send him a message bout QD's and all


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> yup... seems like no new people are arriving in dubai now - or if they are, they don't want to hang out with us...  lol


I'm not new but I wanna hang out with you all  See you on Thursday, be awesome to meet everyone!


----------



## dubaiice (Feb 1, 2009)

I would like to join for Shisha in QDs with another chinese friend if she's willing to. but I know nobody in this forum yet. Is that Ok? newbie here


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

dubaiice said:


> I would like to join for Shisha in QDs with another chinese friend if she's willing to. but I know nobody in this forum yet. Is that Ok? newbie here


of course. everybody is always welcome  pm me or caldwell with your phone number.


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

The more the merrier. Everyone is welcome. And if you haven't tried it, the Shisha in QDs is great. So far the best I have had in Dubai.


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> yes, he did leave the forum, but he´s still joining the expat nights out, just not organising them anymore - personal projects keep him busy


So what happened to Ste then Izzy?

Hello everyone by the way!!!


----------



## dubaiice (Feb 1, 2009)

caldwema said:


> The more the merrier. Everyone is welcome. And if you haven't tried it, the Shisha in QDs is great. So far the best I have had in Dubai.


I am not a big fan for Shisha but have been there once long time ago, It's great place for meeting some new friends, i guess.  Thanks!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

ste's alright, he just doesn't come to the forum anymore. he is on the networking site though 

btw, he mentioned last nite that he's going to UK for one month! maybe you two can have your own forum night out !! (minus the pukka pukkas!!)


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

You guys could have Lancashire Pukka Pukkas!!!!!! 

2 shots of Dark Rum
1 shot of Creme de Menthe
1 shot of tequila
1 shot of Blue Curacao
1 shot of John Smiths Bitter
2 shots of 20/20\
1 shot of Tennents Super


----------



## moh81 (Jan 15, 2009)

hi all 
well i like this weekend plan cos of Qd`s, its very nice place to have a shisha  

as for Falk really it will be a sad night, but we`ll make him enjoy it anyway ... 
hope to see u in dubai again falk ...

see all of u there


----------



## Beautiful_Mind (Jan 19, 2009)

wow .. everyone can hear the other this week .. also my throat will get rest in Qd`s .

we will miss you falk .. god bless you ..


----------



## Sea (Sep 30, 2008)

hey all!

So I was on this forum like Nov last year and then plans got super delayed and all, and I disappeared.... but I'm here now! Yeah, got to DXB a couple of hours ago  and yup! I'd love to come out and meet you all tomorrow evening - looking forward to it! 

Will PM the organizers my phone number once I get a local number.

Looking forward to meeting you all!

Cheers,
Sea


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum and Dubai Sea!!! 

Now that's what I am talking about, in Dubai for hours and already looking to come out with us. Sounds like you will fit right in


----------



## Sea (Sep 30, 2008)

hahaha! thank you! 
ah well, I figured it's got to be more fun than watching TV  

See y'all!


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

newbies initiation: a round of drinks for the whole crowd....


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

haha your flag has our UK one on it haha


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Good to see that there'll be a few new faces this week.

But on a sad note, its a bad week for the boys as not only are we losing Falkster, but kiwi boy (Mr.GARRRYYYY!!!) is leaving us as well.  

Looks like its gonna be a pretty big weekend


----------



## kingswood (Oct 18, 2008)

*Irish Village*

I think I just heard on the radio that this Friday at The Irish Village there is a gig on, AED 80.00 to get in! Also, might be packed so may not be much chilling out


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh, um . . we may have to re-think the Irish Village. Any suggestions???

Yep sad weekend all around, Falkie and Brian, wow we are dropping like flies.


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> haha your flag has our UK one on it haha


I know you are talking to me. Hey maybe now you people will stop calling me an american!!!


----------



## kingswood (Oct 18, 2008)

caldwema said:


> I know you are talking to me. Hey maybe now you people will stop calling me an american!!!


What about Belgium Beer Cafe?


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

kingswood said:


> What about Belgium Beer Cafe?


My wife and I will probably head out on Friday night. Esp. if we head out to Belgium Beer Cafe. I'm sure we could persuade Nic and Lucy and James to head out there too.


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

hopefully we should be there tommorrow night


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey guys, 

Mazda and I were doing some checking around last night and we cannot see anything special going on at the IV on Friday, so I think we are still going to chance it. If push comes to shove and there is a cover we can always hop over to the BBC.


----------



## kingswood (Oct 18, 2008)

caldwema said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Mazda and I were doing some checking around last night and we cannot see anything special going on at the IV on Friday, so I think we are still going to chance it. If push comes to shove and there is a cover we can always hop over to the BBC.



Your right, I have just looked on the radio and Time Out and can't see anything other than live band palying with free entry, I must have been off with the fairies!!!!


----------



## tanzy80 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hello Everyone....been in dubai for 2 yrs and now i find u guys! u'll seem to be a fun bunch and wud have looooved to meet everyone over the weekend....sadly for me not gonna b able to make it this time 

But do u meet up every month or is this a one off thing???

Cheers and have a great weekend!


----------



## kingswood (Oct 18, 2008)

tanzy80 said:


> Hello Everyone....been in dubai for 2 yrs and now i find u guys! u'll seem to be a fun bunch and wud have looooved to meet everyone over the weekend....sadly for me not gonna b able to make it this time
> 
> But do u meet up every month or is this a one off thing???
> 
> Cheers and have a great weekend!


Hi and welcome! The group meets every weekend usually Thursday and Friday evening, it will be my first time tonight but everyone seems very welcoming! Look out for the posts at the beginning of the week


----------



## tanzy80 (Feb 3, 2009)

Great! will do!



kingswood said:


> Hi and welcome! The group meets every weekend usually Thursday and Friday evening, it will be my first time tonight but everyone seems very welcoming! Look out for the posts at the beginning of the week


----------



## NicolaTfromUKinDubai (Oct 27, 2008)

md000 said:


> My wife and I will probably head out on Friday night. Esp. if we head out to Belgium Beer Cafe. I'm sure we could persuade Nic and Lucy and James to head out there too.


Sweetie, you know that normally I would be there (probably first at the bar to be honest!!) but I fly home in early hours of Friday morning for 10 days, not back til the 16th, but will def be out and about on the 19th. I will email James a link, haven't heard from Lucy for a while but will text her!!

Have fun and drink lots of Hoe for me!!!

N xx


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

Heh all,
I am planning on coming down tonight if that's ok.

What's the deal for first timers. Will it be obvious where the Forum table is, or is there a special handshake or something??

cheers
GE


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

greatexpectations said:


> Heh all,
> What's the deal for first timers. Will it be obvious where the Forum table is, or is there a special handshake or something??
> GE


if I remember correctly, you have to drop your pants at the door.


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

md000 said:


> if I remember correctly, you have to drop your pants at the door.


cool - i'll be there from 7pm and will be easy to spot you as you all arrive


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

greatexpectations said:


> cool - i'll be there from 7pm and will be easy to spot you as you all arrive



seriously though??

is it a huge group? 

anyone distinctive to look out for?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

greatexpectations said:


> seriously though??
> 
> is it a huge group?
> 
> anyone distinctive to look out for?


Should be about 15 people! I've sent you a PM with my number, so you can find us when you get there! I should be there around 9pm!


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks Maz, great to see you are coming out tonight


----------



## dubaiice (Feb 1, 2009)

it seems my friend can't make it. but i will be there by myself before 8pm


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

to the ppl who are contacting me pls note that i will be getting to QD's around 8.45


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> to the ppl who are contacting me pls note that i will be getting to QD's around 8.45



hi can someone contact me with thier contact number to meet at qd's

anyone from the marina area want a lift then give me a shout and you can have a lift.


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

good to meet many of you last night...
sorry i bailed after QD's....have to work today so those shots were not a viable option!


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for a good night out everyone. Was good to meet you and to say hello and goodbye Falk. I had a good night even if I did go to the wrong place at the wrong end of town initially lol. 

cheers

Mark


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

greatexpectations said:


> good to meet many of you last night...
> sorry i bailed after QD's....have to work today so those shots were not a viable option!


those shots are NEVER a wise choice 

glad to see you came, I hope we lived up to your expectations!!


----------



## Beautiful_Mind (Jan 19, 2009)

It was a nice night , bye bye falk and hope to see you soon in dubai, I guessed that I am good dancer but yesterday in Madinat jumerah there were two victims of my dancing,it is better to guide my skills into another direction


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Beautiful_Mind said:


> It was a nice night , bye bye falk and hope to see you soon in dubai, I guessed that I am good dancer but yesterday in Madinat jumerah there were two victims of my dancing,it is better to guide my skills into another direction


hahah, sorry about that 

did one of them happen to be a mexican???


----------



## Beautiful_Mind (Jan 19, 2009)

dizzyizzy said:


> hahah, sorry about that
> 
> did one of them happen to be a mexican???


They got damaged faces so it was not easy to determine their origin


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

welp, round 2 at the Irish Village is on tonight! Great night last night


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> those shots are NEVER a wise choice
> 
> glad to see you came, I hope we lived up to your expectations!!


thanks Izzy....

was very weird doing intros user screennames! hahah.

good to put names to faces though, even if i end up being banished from the forum for my other thread lol


----------



## kingswood (Oct 18, 2008)

*Irish Village*

Definitely a big event tonight at Irish Village, it was on Radio 4 who are there live now and several bands later, cost AED 80.00 for entry!


----------



## Sea (Sep 30, 2008)

ahhh... she who ditched last night shall not ditch tonight!! I'm coming!!  Looking forward to meeting you all!


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

greatexpectations said:


> thanks Izzy....
> 
> was very weird doing intros user screennames! hahah.
> 
> good to put names to faces though, even if i end up being banished from the forum for my other thread lol


Nice meeting u great xpectations ...... though I forgot ur real name


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

likewise....

Steve

and you?


Won't make tonight, but will make one of the future bashes....


----------



## Beautiful_Mind (Jan 19, 2009)

I got scattered brain because lack of rest,wish you nice time at irish village in spite of my absence


----------



## dubaiice (Feb 1, 2009)

I am sorry, I couldn't make it at the end. something just pop up that evening. hope to meet you all next time.


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

any plan for this weekend?


----------



## Sea (Sep 30, 2008)

haha, let me start a new thread for this wknd!


----------



## NicolaTfromUKinDubai (Oct 27, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> welp, round 2 at the Irish Village is on tonight! Great night last night


PLEASE............plan something cool for weekend of 19th as I am back in dubai and I want to play out!!


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

yea....you go on... i will follow...make it somewhere near jumeirah area...im done with this Irish Village!!!




Sea said:


> haha, let me start a new thread for this wknd!


----------



## NicolaTfromUKinDubai (Oct 27, 2008)

NicolaTfromUKinDubai said:


> PLEASE............plan something cool for weekend of 19th as I am back in dubai and I want to play out!!


don't talk about things that happen when Im not there!!!!!! xx


----------

